# The Strange Magic of: David Bowie



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

*In Memoriam*

I have avoided like the plague any attempts to draw parallels between Rock and
Classical music genres or personalities. But the adjectives that apply to David Bowie: Brilliant. Precocious. Fecund. Master of All Genres. suggest to me both Mozart and Prokofiev. And he clearly could both rock and draw a huge and adoring crowd. We could all be _Heroes_.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Taken from the thread I started earlier today on Bowie:

From his last album, the excellent Blackstar. This song (and the video) is brutal now that we know he realized he was near death.






As two commenters put it:

"That beautiful SOB. He turned his own death into artistic expression. Genius to the end.﻿"
"This video is so unsettling and tragic now. Imagine being in his place, on this shoot, lying in a deathbed that's make-believe to everyone except yourself.﻿"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of the things which pleases me when thinking back on his career was something approaching a return to form during the later part of his output, especially the _1.Outside_ and _Heathen_ albums.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not the biggest Bowie fan, but I like a lot of his stuff, especially this (Five Years live):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BBC two showing : The Last Five Years it on Sunday January 7th 
21.00 UK. time


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Has it been two years, so quickly?

Here was an introduction of the Thin White Duke to perhaps many who had known little or nothing of him before. He sings of things yet to occur, in a dreaded year a decade to come....


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Besides being an eclectic singer, song writer, and performer of music, I also thought Bowie made a strong impression on film. Case in point:


----------

